# Need Som Comical Motivation for this Year's Haunt Season?



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Hopefully this will help get you in the mood to start scaring people this Halloween


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought you meant you need some comical motivation, and I was going to say have you looked in a mirror lately? Just kidding. Thanks for sharing the clip.


----------

